# "effacement a échoué" d'un HDD WD Green du Hackintosh



## Mingus (9 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

La finalisation de mon Hackintosh progresse lentement... Notamment à cause de problèmes annexes qui mangent du temps. 

Ainsi, cet après-midi, alors que j'essayais d'installer et de formater 2 HDD dans mon boîtier, l'un a réussi (WD Blue 3 To) et l'autre a échoué (WD Green 3 To).
Ce HDD WD Green est neuf. Le système m'a proposé de l'initialiser, car il n'était pas reconnu par le système. Le HDD est reconnu par Utilitaire de disque de Sierra : il m'affiche "WDC WD30EZRX-...".

Mais contrairement au WD Blue, l'effacement échoue régulièrement. Voici le message d'erreur qui s'affiche : "Démontage du disque - Le balayage des données du volume afin d'empêcher de futures recherches accidentelles a échoué. - L'opération a échoué..."

J'ai passé des heures à revérifier mes branchements internes, à changer la nappe SATA, à changer de connecteur SATA sur la CM, à essayer de monter le HDD dans un boîtier USB externe qui fonctionne pourtant bien avec un autre HDD et à tenter d'initialiser sur mon iMac sous El Capitan : même échec !
Quand je fais un "SOS" dans Utilitaire de disque, le résultat est très rapide et il est positif.

La tentative d'effacement en utilisant autre chose que le schéma GUID échoue de la même façon.
J'ai aussi essayé sans succès d'utiliser l'Utilitaire de disque d'une clé d'installation.

Que faire ?
Merci d'avance pour tout renseignement qui me permettrait de résoudre cette situation.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2017)

Salut *Mingus
*
Tu n'as qu'à attacher ton *HDD WD Green* dans son boîtier à ton _iMac_ > aller à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lancer le «Terminal» > dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre saisir la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier pour activer la commande)

En retour > tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés à ton _iMac_ (en interne / externe - physique / virtuel) > avec leurs tables de partitions > et leurs partitions décrites en format > nom > taille > device (appareil).

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ce tableau en copier-coller (sélection dans le «Terminal» > *⌘C* pour copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘V* pour coller ici) - ces informations préciseront si ton disque est blanc de table de partition > et quel est son identifiant de device - ce qui permettra de lui adresser des commandes d'initialisation.


----------



## Mingus (10 Février 2017)

Salut macomaniac,

Merci pour tes premiers conseils.

Je ne cesse depuis une journée de faire la commande "diskutil list" dans le terminal.

J'avais la flemme de sortir (à nouveau !) mon WD Green WD30EZRX de ma tour, et donc j'ai fait la commande conseillée sur mon Hackintosh. Voici ce que cela donne :






Comme tu le remarqueras, mon WD Green est référencé comme disk0. Mais aucun schéma de partition n'est détecté, la taille est nulle...
J'en profite pour joindre des copies d'écran de ce que m'affiche "Utilitaire de disque" lorsque j'essaye d'effacer ce disque :












Ce qui m'inquiète est qu'il indique "Table de partition & État S.M.A.R.T : Non gérés"

J'ai essayé de formater ce HDD via une clé où j'avais installé Linux Mint. Son utilitaire de disque ne voit même pas le WD Green...

En essayant la clé d'installation du Hackintosh, j'obtiens le même message d'erreur.

J'ai passé des heures sur les forums, via Google, essayé des dizaines de commande Terminal : sans succès !

J'avoue que je suis démoralisé.

Merci pour l'aide apportée.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2017)

Mingus a dit:


> Ce qui m'inquiète est qu'il indique "Table de partition & État S.M.A.R.T : Non gérés"



Logique > puisque le secteur d'amorçage de ton disque (la bande de blocs d'en-tête du disque où sont inscrits les descripteurs des tables de partition) est blanc de table de partition. Ce message est normal dans le contexte de non table de partition.

Par contre > voici la description *diskutil* de ton disque :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *0 B        disk0
```

L'entrée *0:* désigne précisément le secteur d'amorçage d'un disque > où est inscrite la table de partition --> comme il est actuellement blanc > il est normal que dans la colonne *TYPE* rien ne soit mentionné (non plus que dans la colonne *NAME*). Tu peux voir pour les autres disques qu'il est mentionné : *GUID_partition_scheme* --> normal, car une *table de partition GUID* est inscrite sur l'en-tête de ces disques.

 Il est aussi normal que tu n'aies pas d'autres entrées, comme une *1:* (*EFI EFI*) ou encore une *2:* (*Apple_HFS Sierra*) > puisque ces entrées décrivent des partitions de disque qui sont conditionnées par l'existence d'une table de partition. Pas de table de partition > pas de partitions sur le disque.

Mais voici par contre qui est absolument anormal en ce qui concerne un disque blanc de table de partition --> c'est la mention d'une taille = *0 B* (*0_byte* ou zéro octet). Comme tu l'as relevé :


Mingus a dit:


> la taille est nulle...



En effet > un disque attaché au Système du Mac > quand bien même il n'aurait aucune table de partition inscrite sur son en-tête (disque blanc) > doit apparaître descriptible du point de vue de la taille : c'est le décompte brut de son espace en multiples du groupement de bits élémentaire qu'est le *Byte* (ou octet) de 8_bits --> *KB*, *MB*, *GB*, *TB*. L'identification de la taille en multiples du *Byte* est indépendante de la table de partition.

Avant de tirer des jugements plus arrêtés concernant ton disque > je te propose de faire encore un test (encore une commande qui n'agit qu'en lecture seule) -->  après avoir repassé d'abord une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 afin de re-vérifier l'identifiant du disque (je suppose ici que c'est toujours *disk0* > sinon tu adaptes dans la commande qui suit) > saisis la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 et ↩︎ --> une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session (admin) à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et de nouveau valide avec ↩︎.

L'utilitaire *gpt* (*g*uid_*p*artition_*t*able_utility) est appelé à ouvrir le device *disk0* pour montrer ses paramètres logiques. En l'absence de toute table de partition sur le secteur d'amorçage > il doit retourner du moins la computation de la taille du disque en unité de bloc (ou cluster : regroupement de 512 octets - la plus petite unité gérable par un système de fichiers).

=> qu'est-ce que tu obtiens exactement comme retour ? (je préférerais que tu fasses un copier-coller plutôt qu'une capture d'écran).


----------



## Mingus (10 Février 2017)

J'ai fait ce que tu m'as demandé : j'ai bien vérifié que mon HDD était repéré par disk0, puis voici ce qu'affiche le Terminal : 

imacdehckintosh:~ hackintosh$ sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
Password:
gpt show: unable to open device '/dev/disk0': Operation not supported by device
imacdehckintosh:~ hackintosh$


Je me dis que peut-être est-ce une incompatibilité au niveau de la carte mère ?
Pour information, voici ce que je lis dans le Bios Gigabyte (mis à jour avec la dernière version F21) :
 Bios/Peripherals/SATA And RST Configuration : 
SATA2  .................................   WDC WD30EZRX-2 (0.0GB)
   Software Preserve  ...........   NOT SUPPORTED
   Port 2  ...............................   Enabled
   Hot plug  ...........................   Disabled
   Configured as eSATA  .......   Hot Plug supported


Comparé à ce qui s'affiche plus haut pour le SSD Crucial ou le WD Blue (tailles détectées de 525.1GB et 3000.5GB), il y a indiqué pour ces deux disques internes, à la rubrique "Software Preserve"  :  SUPPORTED

Pourquoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Février 2017)

Salut 

Tu peux essayer de réinitialiser le disque depuis le terminal si ton disque est toujours repéré comme disk0 :
*diskutil umountDisk /dev/disk0
sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/disk0 bs=1m*
Là ton mot de passe administrateur te sera demandé et ne s'affiche pas lorsque tu le tapes.
Ça risque d'être un peu long.

Tu peux interrompre le process au bout de 10 mn par ctrl+c
puis faire un 
*diskutil mountDisk /dev/disk0*
*diskutil erasedisk free space /dev/disk0*


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2017)

Tu peux tenter les commandes de *Jean* mais le message retourné par la commande *gpt* :

```
gpt show: unable to open device '/dev/disk0': Operation not supported by device
```
 me paraît rédhibitoire.

Je conjecturerais en ce qui me concerne que le *firmware* du disque est défaillant. Par suite > pas d'accès au disque : dans ces conditions > si le device ne peut pas être ouvert pour lecture > je ne vois pas comment il serait alors davantage ouvrable pour écriture.​
=> Je te conseillerais de retourner le disque au vendeur en demandant un échange.


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2017)

Un Etat S.M.A.R.T Non géré est généralement une panne irréparable, c'est ce que j'ai pu toujours pu constater.

Pas mieux que la réponse #7 pour faire un retour.


----------



## Mingus (10 Février 2017)

J'ai essayé la méthode préconisée par jeanjd63. 
Cela marche jusqu'à la dernière étape, où le Terminal annonce : "Error: -69825/ Wiping volume data to prevent future accidental probing failed

Je vais devoir me résoudre à contacter le SAV de rueducommerce pour un échange.  

J'espère que ce ne sera pas trop galère. Même si j'ai déjà perdu 24 heures sur ce sujet...

Merci à tous pour vos conseils.


----------

